# F30 - Looking for a Way to Cast Google Maps to Idrive Screen



## Flinbmx (Jun 18, 2014)

Has anyone ever researched a Multi Media Interface like this?

http://www.eldibg.com/en/products/5...e+Car+Wireless+Mirror+Link+Miracast+DNLA.html

I need a way to cast google maps onto Idrive screen because the Advanced Real Time Traffic accuracy is a joke. Does anyone have any suggestions for casting smartphone screen to Idrive?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.2addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1091376

More info soon at www.bimmer-tech.net or email us at [email protected]


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.2addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1091376
> 
> More info soon at www.bimmer-tech.net or email us at [email protected]


Looks cool. Can't wait to see more reviews.


----------

